# Broompark Heavy Water.



## funnelstays (Nov 19, 2008)

An interesting story.
l did not know that Banque Paribas had an interest in the Norsk Hydro Heavy Water Plant at Rijukan and how a Denholm vessel and Marie Curie's brother in law were involved in a cloak and dagger operation.
https://www.scribd.com/do***ent/22231284/Paulsen-s-Broompark


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Fascinating story.

I remember reading about Neils Bohr and his trip in the Mosquito some years back. It's like something out of an Alistair MacLean novel.

(Thumb)


----------



## funnelstays (Nov 19, 2008)

BobClay said:


> Fascinating story.
> 
> I remember reading about Neils Bohr and his trip in the Mosquito some years back. It's like something out of an Alistair MacLean novel.
> 
> (Thumb)


The old cliché you cant make this stuff up.A ripping yarn by all accounts.The steam age meets the nuclear age.


----------

